# DIAC - ACS reference check



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

HI ,
I was wondering how do the DIAC and ACS do the emplyoment check ?Do they call up the person listed in the reference letter?

e.g Reference letter :

Role -1 , May,2005 - June ,2009 
Responsibilities -1 , 1,2,3,4
Role -2 , July 2009 - Present
Responsibilities -2 , 1,2,3,4

So will the acs call up and check if employee was in role -1 and had responsibilities 1, also if he was in role 2 and had responsibilities 2?

Second query - >
Let us assume the ACS result is , Only experience after July2009 is to be considered. Will the DIAC when verifying only verify experience (after July 2009),for the valid portion or for the whole experience(from May 2005)?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi misguided, 

both ACS and DIAC can call/mail your referees for employment verification. Some forum members mentioned that an inspector even showed up at the company in person. That said, it does not happen that often and DIAC performs verification more frequently than ACS. From what I've heard they mostly focus on if you really worked at the company, received the documented salary and what position you had. 

What I would recommend: "Brief" your referees and tell them that they may get a call. Some applicants got there visa application refused because DIAC could not reach the referees or only reached somebody who had no clue or was not well-prepared ("<misguided> who? Well, I don't remember him/her working at our company at all..."). That sometimes happens if they only reach payroll or if your former boss signed the reference letter without even reading it properly . 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi misguided,
> 
> both ACS and DIAC can call/mail your referees for employment verification. Some forum members mentioned that an inspector even showed up at the company in person. That said, it does not happen that often and DIAC performs verification more frequently than ACS. From what I've heard they mostly focus on if you really worked at the company, received the documented salary and what position you had.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika , that was helpful. WOuld you have input on the 2nd part of the question? Does DIAC check only the ACS recommended part of reference or the whole reference ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi misguided, 

no idea, although they would definitely be more interested in work periods for which you claim points. It does not matter much if your referees changed jobs and don't work at the company anymore. Just make sure they can be reached and that somebody at the company (payroll, HR) also knows that somebody may call to verify that both you and your referee worked at the company. 

As a general warning: If you submitted dodgy documents to ACS you are right to be worried. DIAC/ACS have a low tolerance for fraud and plagiarism. Better to withdraw you application and re-apply with "proper" documents than hope it goes undetected. I'm not implying you'd do something like that but just so you know... 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------

